# Business from a Biblical Perspective



## LeeD (Oct 1, 2013)

Outside of "Business for the Glory of God" by Wayne Grudem, would you have any recommendations for quality books regarding the workplace, business management, and the like?


----------



## PaulCLawton (Oct 1, 2013)

LeeD said:


> Outside of "Business for the Glory of God" by Wayne Grudem, would you have any recommendations for quality books regarding the workplace, business management, and the like?



I reccomend _Every Good Endeavor_ even though there is a "u" missing from the title...


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 1, 2013)

God at Work: Your Christian Vocation in All of Life by Veith Jr., Gene Edward (2002).


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 2, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> God at Work: Your Christian Vocation in All of Life by Veith Jr., Gene Edward (2002).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2013)

Religious Tradesman by Richard Steele


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 2, 2013)

Be Successful; Be Spiritual!: How to Serve God in the Workplace (Paperback) By John Temple


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Business by the Book, Larry Burkett
Christianbook.com: Business by the Book, Updated: Larry Burkett: 9780785287971


----------



## LeeD (Oct 2, 2013)

Excellent. Thank you for the multiple recommendations.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 2, 2013)

John Bunyan, _The Life and Death of Mr. Badman_ addresses this.



> These things duly considered, and made use of by thee to the preparing of thy heart to thy calling of buying or selling; I come in the next place to shew thee how thou shouldest live in the practick part of this art. Art thou to buy or sell?
> 
> 1. If thou sellest, do not commend; if thou buyest, do not dispraise, any otherwise, but to give the thing that thou hast to do with, its just value and worth; for thou canst not do otherwise knowingly, but of a covetous and wicked mind. Wherefore else are commodities over-valued by the Seller, and also under-valued by the Buyer. It is naught, it is naught, says the buyer, but when he hath got his bargain he boasteth thereof. What hath this man done now but lyed in the dispraising of his bargain? and why did he dispraise it, but of a covetous mind, to wrong and beguile the seller?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Oct 2, 2013)

Why Business Matters to God is a quality book, but probably lighter fare than you're looking for.

I second the recommendation for Every Good Endeavor, but it looks at the idea of vocation in general rather than business management in particular. Still an excellent book, and one that I am personally immensely thankful for.

For articles, I highly recommend the Theology of Work Project.


----------



## LeeD (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

